# Back after 30 years



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Hello All,
I am new to this forum, and really look forward to absorbing some of the great info I have been reading. I use to fish the panhandle piers during spring breaks while in high school back in the late 70's and a couple years after graduating before getting married and enlisting into the Army. After 30 years, we returned for a vacation to Navarre last year and I fell in love with the panhandle piers again. I was shocked at the condition and length of the Navarre pier, what a monster. I currently live and work near Nashville, Tennessee. We have decided to travel back for some spring pier fishing and hope to do this every year. This year we will be staying in Navarre from May 18th to the 22nd, and I hope the cobia are still running. I also plan a day trip to the Pensacola and Okaloosa piers. I still have some of my old gear (Penn 704z and a 712z), and look forward to using them again for the purpose of what they were bought for. I also have some older style Penn "SS" series, 1- 8500, 1- 7500, 2- 6500, and a 4500. I have upgraded all but one rod, and I think I have all the tackle I need. I look forward to fishing again, and having some good conversations like in the past while watching the distant water for those dark shadows. I hope my eyes can still spy a cobia a couple hundred yards out. If anything has changed, or new rules have been revised, please let me know. Thanks, take care and I will see ya'll in a couple weeks.................Tom


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to see that you've rediscovered the piers! Looks to me like you have all the gear that you will need. During the time you will be down, Pompano, Spanish and Kings will be the main catch. Cobia season is pretty much over, although there is always a chance of seeing a straggler come along. Next year, you will want to plan on the first week or two of April for Cobia. That is prime time! Enjoy the stay


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for your service....

Welcome back to paradise.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. One more work day, and I am out of here. Looks like a few cobia are still around. Take care...........Tom


----------

